# 89 Nissan Hardbody Engine Swap



## Blakeis0 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey, looking to swap the engine in my 89 Nissan Hardbody. It currently has a 4 Cylinder in it with a broke timing chain. I’m looking to possibly put a 6 Cylinder in it. So any suggestions on what motors will fit and what good motors there are for this model Hardbody. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Blake!

If you want to try putting the V6 in your Hardbody, you will certainly want a donor truck to use for all of the parts - because there are going to be a LOT of parts needed, including the engine wiring harness, the ECU, the transmission, motor mounts, starter, all accessories, throttle cable, exhaust, air cleaner, AC lines, power steering lines, etc.

In fact, I have heard others say it's about as much work as going with any other engine, like a Chevy V8.

Seriously, it's a lot of work. I'm not saying that it can't be done, but I just want you to know that it isn't a simple swap. The vehicles are built differently, even though they look a lot alike.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that if you go with a VG engine, you will also need the transmission as the transmission used on the 4-cyl. Nissan engines won't bolt up to the V6. A KA24DE from a Frontier or 240SX would bolt up, but you would still need the ECM and EGI harness and wire that into the Hardbody's main harness. WiringSpecialties.com can help you with the wiring part. Or, if you are looking for more power, you could build a KA24 with a turbo. Go to: ka-t.org
I don't know if they are still available, but there used to be a mount kit to install either a small block Chevy or a Chevy 4.3L-V6, but, again, you'll still need to do the wiring, the trans...if going with a Vortec engine, you'll need a fuel pump that can put out the 60-66 PSI fuel pressure that a Vortec engine needs. The Nissan SR20 engines are another option, which you would have to get from a JDM engine seller.


----------

